# My replacement HR20 that came today came with a RC34 remote.



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

My replacement that was installed today came with the RC34 remote control. It looks identical to the RC24, however the buttons are slightly larger. I think the options are identical.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cybrsurfer said:


> My replacement that was installed today came with the RC34 remote control. It looks identical to the RC24, however the buttons are slightly larger. I think the options are identical.


RC34?

Or RC32RF ?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> RC34?
> 
> Or RC32RF ?


It's is a RC34 (FCC ID MG32481), that's what printed on it... I'll post a picture...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm..
I knew there was an RC34 in the works... but I didn't know it was completed or actually out there yet.

Cool. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Got RC34 too, my unit's production date was 10/10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm..
> I knew there was an RC34 in the works... but I didn't know it was completed or actually out there yet.
> 
> Cool.
> Thanks for the update.


How does the RC34 compare with the RC32 model remotes reviewed here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64716


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> How does the RC34 compare with the RC32 model remotes reviewed here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64716


Buttons are slightly larger and RC32 has a lighting on buttons.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Mine came with an RC24. Can someone tell me what the differences are? 

I just called D* and they don't even know anything about the RC34. Did you folks purchase your HR20s from a retailer or from D*? D* also said that in order to use the RC32RF you have to buy an RF antenna for the HR20. Is this true?


----------



## JasonVW (Oct 27, 2006)

I just got my new HR20 today. It came with the RC34 as well. I was hoping (assuming?) that this would be RF capable, but I guess not??

So, I just need to call DTV and pay them $25 for the RC32RF?

Thanks.


----------



## JasonVW (Oct 27, 2006)

Also, I paid $250 for the HR20 and I am told thats just a lease??

Does that mean if the HD goes bad that they will replace for free?

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

JasonVW said:


> I just got my new HR20 today. It came with the RC34 as well. I was hoping (assuming?) that this would be RF capable, but I guess not??
> 
> So, I just need to call DTV and pay them $25 for the RC32RF?
> 
> Thanks.


Is there a FCC sticker on the back of the Rc34? If so then it is RF.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Is there a FCC sticker on the back of the Rc34? If so then it is RF.


FCC ID: MG32481


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

kram said:


> Mine came with an RC24. Can someone tell me what the differences are?
> 
> I just called D* and they don't even know anything about the RC34. Did you folks purchase your HR20s from a retailer or from D*? D* also said that in order to use the RC32RF you have to buy an RF antenna for the HR20. Is this true?


DirecTV brought my replacement HR20 today (Installer) and it came with a RC34. My earlier post has a picture of it... It has all the same options as the RC24 with the exception of larger buttons.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Is there a FCC sticker on the back of the Rc34? If so then it is RF.


Does the presence of an FCC sticker mean that the remote is RF-capable? I have an RC24 with an FCC sticker on the back of it. The installer programmed it as IR during setup....


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm thrilled that d* charged me $25 for an rc32rf, then.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

kram said:


> Does the presence of an FCC sticker mean that the remote is RF-capable? I have an RC24 with an FCC sticker on the back of it. The installer programmed it as IR during setup....


Yes, its capable of RF, it has the RF circuitry inside. But it doesn't mean its strictly RF, its IR as well.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I have one too - came with the box from Best But. It has a better feel and the buttons are more responsive. 

I don't see an FCC sticker just a number 2 die (as is dice) sticker on the battery cover.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

JasonVW said:


> Also, I paid $250 for the HR20 and I am told thats just a lease??
> 
> Does that mean if the HD goes bad that they will replace for free?
> 
> Thanks!


They'll service it, yes, but unless you have the extended service plan, you'll be responsible for shippng and/or service calls.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Yes, its capable of RF, it has the RF circuitry inside. But it doesn't mean its strictly RF, its IR as well.


Thanks. That's good to know. It doesn't say anything about it in the guide that came with the HR20. I guess I can program it as an RF, then.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyone who has a remote with an FCC sticker on the back should try to program it for RF and see if it works.

The antenna is internal to the HR20 so you already have it.


----------



## JasonVW (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, NOTHING in the manual that talks about RF. It actually says you have to BUY a RF remote and antenna to make it work!!!

Anyone know how to set it up?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

JasonVW said:


> Yeah, NOTHING in the manual that talks about RF. It actually says you have to BUY a RF remote and antenna to make it work!!!
> 
> Anyone know how to set it up?


I just set mine up with RF, you must be doing something wrong. or maybe doing a red button reset will help you.

The RC34 and original RC24 are both RF capable (and IR).

I'm assuming you are going into menu - setup - remote - IR/RF remote setup???


----------



## TMNJ101 (Sep 13, 2006)

When I got my replacement it also came with an RC34, but I am staying with the RC24 as it is more comfortable and seems to be more sturdy. The RC34 seems a bit . . . cheesy and for blind people almost. Anyone think its a bad idea to stay with the RC24 instead of using the RC34?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

TMNJ101 said:


> When I got my replacement it also came with an RC34, but I am staying with the RC32 as it is more comfortable and seems to be more sturdy. The RC34 seems a bit . . . cheesy and for blind people almost. Anyone think its a bad idea to stay with the RC32 instead of using the RC34?


They work the same as far as running the receiver. So if you think RC34 is cheesy, then use the other one.


----------



## JasonVW (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, I finally got it set up. Total user error!!

Am I crazy or does the sound on the NON HD channels sound "better" than the HD? I must be crazy.


----------



## Jomanscool2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm I called DirecTv a few weeks ago about my remote not working well (very unresponsive). I wonder if this is their so called "fix" that told me they had in the works.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

kram said:


> D* also said that in order to use the RC32RF you have to buy an RF antenna for the HR20. Is this true?


No, you don't need to buy an external RF antenna for the HR20. It has an internal antenna. I think the CSR you talked to was getting it confused with the R15 that will need an antenna when the RF capability is finally turned on.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

So the Rc34 isn't like any other remote model, its a RC32 with RF. Or RC32RF without backlighting.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got an RC34 with a new R15-100.


----------



## RVdave (Dec 8, 2006)

I also have the RC34 with the FCC sticker. Unfortunately, the TV Input button still doesn't seem to work with my Vizio GV42L, in spite of enabling it. Also, my Vizio remote won't operate the HR20-700S. Does anyone know the HR20 remote code? It seems a shame to have to use 2 remotes to solve this problem. Thanks.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> My replacement that was installed today came with the RC34 remote control. It looks identical to the RC24, however the buttons are slightly larger. I think the options are identical.


My HR-20 that I got several months ago has a RC34 remote. Never thought to check it vs what everyone else has. I like it but now use my Harmony 880 for everything.


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

I helped my grandparents with a new H20 install earlier this month. I thought they gave them a special remote with super sized buttons due to their age and vision problems. I guess it is just the RC34 lol. Either way, when I go over to chill with them, I do like the remote better than the 24. I use a OFA Kameleon as my uni remote, but am switching to Harmony 880 at christmas due to the glowing reports on these forums.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been noticing the "bigger button" remote (not to be confused with the BIG button remote for the not-so-dexterious crowd) being included with ALL receivers, new and refurbished. Can't say I've ever come across one that was actually RF capable. Even the ones that came with the HR20s.


----------



## Bugtracker (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the R34 also. Have tried numerous times to switch it from IR to RF. with no success.


----------



## HDfreddy (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my HR20 last week and it came with the RC34 remote. By reading this thread I decided to see if it would work with the RF, guess what, it works wonderfully.

I do have one problem that I will discuss in another thread. I can't get the stereo volume to operate without sliding the button on the top to the AV1. My old Tivo would turn the TV off with the power button and turn the volume up and down with the Stereo.

HDfreddy


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Bugtracker said:


> I have the R34 also. Have tried numerous times to switch it from IR to RF. with no success.


There is a RC34 that is just IR and there is a RC34RF that is IR and RF. I got one from Directv that is just IR and it says RC34 in the top left of the face of the remote. Most of the RF remotes will have a FCC sticker on the back. Some RF remotes have RC34RF on the top left face of the remote. Some only say RC34 even if they are RF. Got to look for the FCC sticker on the back to know if they are RF too. The remote that came with my HR20 was RF and IR. They sent me a IR one when I thought I was having a problem with the remote. Make sure if you ever ask for a remote that you ask for the IR and RF model. (RC34RF)

Bret


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

This brings up a question for me, only yesterday, I bought on DTV web site the rf remote, for $25. My intention is not to replace what came with my hr20 but to use one in the kitchen and keep one in the living room. I never thought aobut the setup etc, is there going to be a problem using both of these. My original remote is RC34 and has a fcc sticker on the back. Hopefully I cn just take the new one out of the box and it will work in the kitchen? Or is life just geting too complicated? :lol:


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

The HR20 will only work in one mode or the other. You can't use the IR remote when the HR20 is setup to run in RF mode. This said you will have to setup the two remotes to work in the RF mode and everything should work just fine.

Bret


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

bret4 said:


> The HR20 will only work in one mode or the other. You can't use the IR remote when the HR20 is setup to run in RF mode. This said you will have to setup the two remotes to work in the RF mode and everything should work just fine.
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bret, I just switched mine to RF, didn't even know I could do that, hadn't occured to me that mine was an rf model till I read this thread, and that made me check mine. Lucky thing to, else the one I bought yesterda would have been useless, if this current one were not rf. Just never thought about that.

So I guess I just setup the new one like I just did the old one. There won't be some frequency change that will make one work but not the other? Not sure how this is working, putting the signal on an rf carrier I guess. I just wonder when the 2nd one is setup, if it will change that carrier frequncy, then the first one won't work anymore. CHuckle, I like to worry.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

HDfreddy said:


> I do have one problem that I will discuss in another thread. I can't get the stereo volume to operate without sliding the button on the top to the AV1. My old Tivo would turn the TV off with the power button and turn the volume up and down with the Stereo.
> 
> HDfreddy


...put slider on AV1...hold mute and select till light flashes...enter 993 and wait for flashes...press select and wait for flashes...put slider back on DtV icon...enjoy the simplicity...


----------



## Bugtracker (Nov 29, 2006)

bret4 said:


> There is a RC34 that is just IR and there is a RC34RF that is IR and RF. I got one from Directv that is just IR and it says RC34 in the top left of the face of the remote. Most of the RF remotes will have a FCC sticker on the back. Some RF remotes have RC34RF on the top left face of the remote. Some only say RC34 even if they are RF. Got to look for the FCC sticker on the back to know if they are RF too. The remote that came with my HR20 was RF and IR. They sent me a IR one when I thought I was having a problem with the remote. Make sure if you ever ask for a remote that you ask for the IR and RF model. (RC34RF)
> 
> Bret


It sounds as if there is no real consistency or quality control in labelling these remotes. As stated, mine says RC34, and it also has the FCC sticker on the back. But it does not work with RF. But thanks for the rundown. I need to call them about signal issues, and will also request an RC34RF remote.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

I have the RC34 as well that came in the box that I purchased a month ago. When I initially did the setup, I noticed on the remote setup screen that there was a IR/RF option highlighted, so I selected it and have been using RF since day one.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

I have both the RC24 and RC 34. Actually am liking the RC34 better.

Both are RF capable - yes D* doesn't know this. Yes the CSR's don't know this.

If you want to make the RC34 work in RF mode you just follow the Menu options for Remote Setup (same as if you bought an RC32RF) and change the remote over to RF mode. It will work in IR mode for your other components as needed.

:computer:


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think D* knows what they sell or give out with their own units. I have a RC32 and that one isn't RF with no FCC sticker on it. Seems a shame if they send out a HR20 without an RF remote. I think I would ask them to send one out to me for free. 

Bret


----------



## REP1KRR (Dec 12, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> I have both the RC24 and RC 34. Actually am liking the RC34 better.
> 
> Both are RF capable - yes D* doesn't know this. Yes the CSR's don't know this.
> 
> If you want to make the RC34 work in RF mode you just follow the Menu options for Remote Setup (same as if you bought an RC32RF) and change the remote over to RF mode. It will work in IR mode for your other components as needed.


I got set up today with my HR-20. To my surprise the RC24 was the included remote!! RF works awesome. Set-up is a breeze and didn't over-right my IR settings for TV control. Everything works great!

Correct, DTV does not know the RC24 is RF - cuz just an hour ago they sold me a RC32RF over the phone so I could have the RF functionality - little did I know the RC24 was RF until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, I've got everyone beat -- my new-in-the-box HR20 came with NO remote!:crying:


----------



## HDfreddy (Dec 9, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Hey, I've got everyone beat -- my new-in-the-box HR20 came with NO remote!:crying:


That is terrible.... Must be a Friday unit or a Monday unit.

Good Luck

HDfreddy


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

HDfreddy said:


> That is terrible.... Must be a Friday unit or a Monday unit.


Even worse -- manufacture date is 11/25 -- a Saturday!


----------



## geoliquid (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello.
I have two HR20 one with a RC24 remote and another with a RC34 remote. Both remotes have FCC stickers on the back but when I select RF in the setup, they stop responding. I then have to use the buttons on the front of the HR20 to set it back to IR. am I skipping a step? Strange how both remotes have FCC stickers but act like they are IR only.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

WOW you guys RULE!

I have a plain RC34. Checked and it DID have an FCC sticker on it. So I did the RF setup in the HR20 and sure enough, it does RF too!

This is awesome, now I can change my XM volume while I am outside in front of my house.


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

toy4two said:


> WOW you guys RULE!
> 
> I have a plain RC34. Checked and it DID have an FCC sticker on it. So I did the RF setup in the HR20 and sure enough, it does RF too!
> 
> This is awesome, now I can change my XM volume while I am outside in front of my house.


Just got an HR20 with the RC34 remote - have a Visio HDTV. No Visios are listed in the on screen remote setup list - so I've posted a message asking how to manually enter codes.

But - now I'm interested in the RF mode. Forgive my ignorance but does my TV have to be RF receptive if that's the right term?

What steps to I need to take to control the receiver via RF and the TV?

Right now it's working ok on IR (but as said I can't control the TV)

Thanks a lot!

Jack


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

so i take it that the rc34 remote is a 2nd generation version of the rc32rf? would the new rc34 help with the issues thats been lurking with the hr20 and the rc32rf?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jfolliard said:


> Just got an HR20 with the RC34 remote - have a Visio HDTV. No Visios are listed in the on screen remote setup list - so I've posted a message asking how to manually enter codes.
> 
> But - now I'm interested in the RF mode. Forgive my ignorance but does my TV have to be RF receptive if that's the right term?
> 
> ...


No, the RF34 will not control the tv via RF, only the hr20. For the vizio try codes 10178 & 10056.


----------

